# Glazing / Gilding in 26,000 sq ft House ( Family Room )



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Am Posting some of our Friends Work In Saratoga Springs... They had to Match the Ceiling that was done about 10 years ago.... They Glazed the walls and did a Bit of Gilding... What a Great Job ! Thumbs Up Amy and Alyse....



Michael Tust


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That kind of work blows my mind. Awesome!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

26,000 sq feet? That is absolutely insane! These places you post pictures of never ever look like homes to me. They look more like something out of movies or something. They're absolutely incredible and stunningly beautiful.

I'll just have to imagine these places as I paint my next boring old living room or whatever.

You and your friends do stunning stuff sir.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, what Wildbill said.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Holy moly. Tell your friends they have quite an envious group here on PT.

Beautiful stuff.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wildbill7145 said:


> 26,000 sq feet? That is absolutely insane! These places you post pictures of never ever look like homes to me. They look more like something out of movies or something. They're absolutely incredible and stunningly beautiful. I'll just have to imagine these places as I paint my next boring old living room or whatever. You and your friends do stunning stuff sir.


Thank You,

I have worked in a 17,000 sq ft house years ago..... It was HUGE ! But this one, 9,000 sq ft more... My house is 1,000 sq ft... 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

ridesarize said:


> Holy moly. Tell your friends they have quite an envious group here on PT. Beautiful stuff.


Will do..


Michael Tust


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

You blow my mind ever time.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

michael tust said:


> Thank You,
> 
> I have worked in a 17,000 sq ft house years ago..... It was HUGE ! But this one, 9,000 sq ft more... My house is 1,000 sq ft...
> 
> ...


Mine is 850sq ft., two humans and two 80lb dogs, not one closet in the whole place, one bathroom and no basement. But we have a huge yard for the dogs. You can see where our priorities lie.

I always laugh when I'm working on a place and can't stop thinking "wow, they're living room is the size of my house." or they start complaining about their lack of closet space and you're adding the sq ft of their closets up to see if the number is close to your houses.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks fantastic!

Are you guys able to bid things like that? Or is this type of work strictly t&m? I might be more impressed by an accurate bid on that than the work itself :notworthy:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Mine is 850sq ft., two humans and two 80lb dogs, not one closet in the whole place, one bathroom and no basement. But we have a huge yard for the dogs. You can see where our priorities lie. I always laugh when I'm working on a place and can't stop thinking "wow, they're living room is the size of my house." or they start complaining about their lack of closet space and you're adding the sq ft of their closets up to see if the number is close to your houses.


Oh yeah... One of my Clients Safe Rooms were as big as my Bedroom.... Not mention his Indoor Shooting Range.....then again, I'm just Happy to have a House...



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Hines Painting said:


> Looks fantastic! Are you guys able to bid things like that? Or is this type of work strictly t&m? I might be more impressed by an accurate bid on that than the work itself :notworthy:


Not sure how they bid that one.... But it's just like Bidding a Big Paint Job in a way.... 


Michael Tust


----------

